# Derelict House and Offices, Newport, Wales



## Jackworcester (Jan 10, 2012)

On another exploratory trip out to day trying to find another site, I came across this derelict office and house site near Newport in Wales. To say it was out of the way, I was a bit reluctant on going in as 2 police cars and a riot van passed me whilst I was sat in the car scoping it out!




dsc_3806 by jackworcester, on Flickr




dsc_3805 by jackworcester, on Flickr




dsc_3787 by jackworcester, on Flickr




dsc_3779 by jackworcester, on Flickr




dsc_3777 by jackworcester, on Flickr




dsc_3767 by jackworcester, on Flickr




dsc_3775 by jackworcester, on Flickr




dsc_3790 by jackworcester, on Flickr




dsc_3784 by jackworcester, on Flickr


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 10, 2012)

nice place


----------



## The Archivist (Jan 11, 2012)

By a strange co-incidence I was just adding this to my 'to do' map. It's called Draenllwyn (Welsh: Thorn Bush or Thorny Grove) according to the Ordnance Survey and it's another victim of the Celtic Manor Resort's policy of buying up farms for the land and letting the houses go derelict - criminal really. Thanks for posting.


----------



## shj35 (Jan 13, 2012)

Bit more info for you.. It was actually brought by Mr Very Rich Celtic Manor, to develope as part of the golf course... However they found a bunch of bats in some of the buildings... bats being protected.. so basicaly they couldnt do nothing but try and secure it and wait for the bats to move... Last I heard an order has been placed to try and get someone to remove the bats.. Doubt its gonna happen tho.. Nice Explore pal!


----------



## gingrove (Jan 13, 2012)

I may be a tiny bit cynical but I wonder if the local paper has got the story of an" unexplained fire thought to have been started by childeren" on file somewhere "just in case"


----------



## sheep2405 (Jan 15, 2012)

If you go into the attic there is an old porn mag with a pair of knickers in there, we found them about five years ago lol


----------



## the|td4 (Jan 16, 2012)

sheep2405 said:


> If you go into the attic there is an old porn mag with a pair of knickers in there, we found them about five years ago lol



Ahahahaha 

Someone has to go back and look for the old grumble mag and filthy knickers


----------



## bonniemcprice (Jan 31, 2012)

Used To go to A few work events at the Celtic manor and if the police knew there was a big jolly on they set up camp around all the exits and outlying roads to catch those taking advantage of a free bar lol good find


----------

